# Tuning Up a Tecumseh HM80 Engine.????



## mushmorten (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi All,

Just signed up here and hoping someone can help me. I've got a Snapper 824 Snowblower that I'm trying to tune up. I'm assuming that the model number indicates that the engine size is a 8 hp with a 24" wide auger. If my assumption is correct then my second assumption would be that since I have a 8 hp engine then it must be a HM80 model.

I'm having to assume these two things because I've looked all through the Snapper manual and all over the Tecumseh engine itself and nowhere can I find where it actually states what size it is. All of the stickers and decals on both the engine and the snapper frame make references to any of three engine sizes, HM70, HM80 & HM100. Again, I assume that these model number represent 7, 8 & 10 hp respectively.

Hopefully my assumptions are correct. If they're not please let me know.

Next, if the assumptions are correct, I'd like to tune this baby up for the Winter which is quickly coming on here in Vermont. I've purchased a carburetor kit for the HM80 and was wondering if there are any special procedures that I need to follow when replacing the needle valve and seat along with a new bowl gasket, etc. You know, any tricks of the trade that people would love to share that might make this job easier.

I've always been of the belief that small engine repair is like black magic. Once you start tampering with them other than changing the oil and putting more gas in them all hell starts to break loose. My favorite Small Engine repair place closed last year and so this year I'm going to try and tackle the tune-up job myself. The guy who used to take care of my snowblower used to always change the oil & gas and then he'd change what he called "the needle and seat". I'm assuming that he was referring to the needle valve and seat inside the carburetor bowl.

Thanks for any help you can give me.

Jeff in Vermont


----------

